# Rzr front tires rubbing?



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Who makes the forward relocation a arms? Good brand etc? Not opposed to second hand if anyone has some or knows of any laying around.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.backwoodsarmor.com/

https://www.facebook.com/backwoods.armor?fref=ts


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Definitely go with Backwoods Armor!


----------

